# Missouri - 2006 GMC 2500HD western pro plow with wings



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

St Robert, MO - 2006 gmc 2500 hd. Like new. No rust. 6.0 gas, auto, new 35" BFG TA KO2 Tires, new bilstein 5100 shocks, new battery, heated mirrors and back glass, Power windows, power locks, cruise, tilt, dual zone hvac, weathertec mats, custom exhaust, levelled rhino liner, tonneau cover. This truck is equipped to the gills but still has the more comfortable cloth seats. Immaculate inside and out. Plow has been used one very light season. Western pro plow with ultramount and Western detachable wings $15,000 573-528-5995

















































8' .


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

sold


----------

